# Teeth Cleaning



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I know some of you do a great job at brushing your baby's teeth but for Maximus, forget about it. He will fight with all he's got when I try. He is 2 1/2/ years old and recently I noticed that he has some stains. When I asked the vet about getiting teeth cleaned professionally, she said it wasn't necessary. What do you guys do? I don't want his teeth falling out but I'm not too crazy about him putting under.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

there are non-anthestia teethcleaning at some vets, you should ask ur vet if they have any..
but Maximus shouldnt be too wiggly when they do it

jongee has some stains too but my vet always said that her teeth are fine but if i wanted to get her teeth clean, i can do it, so i havent got it cleaned yet..i'll probably ask again at my next vet visit


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has a few stains on the same teeth on each side. They are near the back of his mouth. I showed them to the vet also and they said it wasnt necessary at this time.. kodie is 2yrs old also. They told me that they wait until there is a lot more to clean.







I can wait a few more years. I dunno how true this is but I am also a mommy that doesnt want a toothless baby!









I brush kodie's teeth every morning! If you baby doesnt like that some members of SM freeze toothpaste on a toothbrush and then give it to their babys to chew on.. so they brush their teeth themselves.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

My vet is very big on teeth cleaning. She spent about an hour practicing with me when I first got Peanut. Someone here recommended Susie's tartar liquid. I haven't tried it yet though. Peanut had his first teeth cleaning this past Feb. My vet said that Feb. is national pet dental month and there is a discount for all teeth procedures. I would say try the liquid stuff and give him lots of chew toys if it's too hard to brush.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep the liquid stuff works , both Chester and Chelsey use it. 
There is an other procuct as well someone also posted a while back . I don't remember the name but my vet also recomments it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

A breeder recently told me to use Plax (a human product) to loosen the plac on Frosty's teeth. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I would question someone that said they "didn't need it" in regards to teeth cleaning. I believe they DO need it. I am one that uses the "freeze the toothpaste on the toothbrush" method. It works pretty good. We use a Vanilla flavored toothpaste expecially for pets...I would worry about a human product. Many of them contain alcohol and other things that they shouldn't have. I also use CET that comes from our Vet, Sis is OK with that, but really prefers the Vanilla (purchased from JB Wholesale or PetEdge......An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He surely would benefit from daily cleaning, but he may not need a professional cleaning with anesthesia yet. A small amount of staining is not too big of a deal. Your vet can grade the teeth at each visit and let you know when the appropriate time for a full cleaning is. 

Just putting the toothpast on his teeth with your finger can help. There is also a product called CET gel which you just rub onto the teeth/gums that is a good product.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I too would question someone who says "they don't need it". I know personally 2 people whose vet said they don't need it. Guess what. The day they said they need it they had to pull some teeths. Alex had his teeth professionally cleaned every 2 years since he was 2 years old. Today he was 8 years old and has all his teeth. As they get older, my vet even recommends a cleaning every year.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I LOVE







Suzie's Tartar Liquid!!! I've been using it for all the furkids for at least 8 months now. I used to use it occassionally in 2003, but after I stopped for a while, I noticed how bad Bogey's breath had gotten. I had his teeth cleaned and then started the STL again and have been using it ever since. When he went in for his annual exam, the vet said that his teeth looked great w/o any tartar buildup (his teeth are really stained and he's had a few pulled) and may not need to have a dental this year if it continues. I've been having him get a dental cleaning annually for many years now, so this came as a shock. I even recommended it to our local pet store owners who bought some for their dogs and now swear by the product too!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mousern_@May 27 2005, 01:11 AM
> *I LOVE
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wow! That's great to know how well it worked for you. I just added it to my petedge shopping list


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm a little worried about the Suzies Tartar liquid. Isn't that the one you put in their drinking water? I worry about dental products that get ingested, because if they're strong enough to destroy plaque, then I worry about them being in the stomach. I probably don't know what I'm talking about, and I know I'm paranoid, but we don't eat our toothpaste, anyone know how safe it is?? I would like to order some of this for Bella, but Im too scared.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus_@May 26 2005, 09:37 AM
> *I know some of you do a great job at brushing your baby's teeth but for Maximus, forget about it.  He will fight with all he's got when I try.  He is 2 1/2/ years old and recently I noticed that he has some stains.  When I asked the vet about getiting teeth cleaned professionally, she said it wasn't necessary.  What do you guys do?  I don't want his teeth falling out but I'm not too crazy about him putting under.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65447*


[/QUOTE]

This is something recommended by someone I have a lot of respect for. I'm going to try it with mine.


Fragaria Vesca is strawberry, or the woodland strawberry. It is found in 
homeopathic form (drops or pillules) and helps remove tarter from teeth of pets 
and humans. Your best bet is to order it on line as most health food stores 
don't stock a huge supply of homeopathic remedies.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@May 30 2005, 02:23 PM
> *I'm a little worried about the Suzies Tartar liquid.  Isn't that the one you put in their drinking water?  I worry about dental products that get ingested, because if they're strong enough to destroy plaque, then I worry about them being in the stomach.  I probably don't know what I'm talking about, and I know I'm paranoid, but we don't eat our toothpaste, anyone know how safe it is??  I would like to order some of this for Bella, but Im too scared.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66903*


[/QUOTE]

It is safe . I got ours from a small pet supply store they even told me If I don't like it. I can bring it back. The owner of the store uses it as well. I use it for Chester and Chelsey. I only give it to them once or twice a month. one tea spoon in there water and they are good to go. I tried it myself to make sure. It is tasteless
Chester is our older puppy he will be three this year and he has never has any dental work so far. I thought he would this year, but most of the tarter is gone now. The vet commented on his teeth as well.

We give it to both of them and provide a chew toy.

If you don't feel good about this one try the other one above our vet sells it part time.
Here are the ingredients:

# Water
# Glycerine
# Sodium Benzoate
# Allantoin
# Polysorbate 20
# Sodium Salicylate
# Sodium Lauryl Sulfate
# Sodium Borate
# Green FD&C Yellow No. 5


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I brush Princess's teeth every day. Do I still need to take her to professional cleaning some day? If so how often?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your vet should check her teeth at her annual exam and any other time she sees him and let you know when she needs a cleaning.


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if Suzies Tartar liquid is safe for cats as well? My cats drink out of the same water dishes as my little dogs. Thanks


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep it said safe for cats as well on the website
http://www.suziestartarliquid.com/


Eliminate bad dog breath with Suzie's Tartar Remover, the ultimate pet dental product. Suzie’s pet supply is a leader in pet dental care and the manufacturer of Suzie's Tartar Liquid Remover.

Use Suzie’s regularly and your dog and cats teeth will be fresh & clean! It's a pet mouthwash, and more! It actually cleans their teeth!

How? Suzie's Tartar Liquid is scientifically formulated to safely remove tartar, which freshens breath of dogs, cats, and other animals.

* Are you a Pet Lover, but afraid to put your pet to sleep for a dental cleaning?
* Is your pet older and have bad tartar buildup and bad breath?
* Tired of Bad Dog Breath?
* Can’t stand your cat’s breath?

Try Suzie’s today & eliminate bad dog breath – and bad cat breath too! Use it for 4 - 6 weeks and you’ll be amazed at the results! You’re pet will thank you, and you’ll save $$$ on pet dental cleanings at the veterinarians office.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 30 2005, 10:43 PM
> *I brush Princess's teeth every day. Do I still need to take her to professional cleaning some day? If so how often?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
When your her in for her yearly or 6 month checkup they will tell you if her teeth will need to be cleaned.

I don't know how offten as none of ours have had it done yet. The vet always checks there teeth when we take them.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jun 2 2005, 03:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you her in for her yearly or 6 month checkup they will tell you if her teeth will need to be cleaned.

I don't know how offten as none of ours have had it done yet. The vet always checks there teeth when we take them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68288
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks!!!


----------

